

LD_PRELOAD is super fun. And easy - ot
http://jvns.ca/blog/2014/11/27/ld-preload-is-super-fun-and-easy/

======
pmoriarty
_So if you didn’t want your program to be attacked like this, you could:
statically link your program... "_

That's not really possible on Linux anymore, is it?

~~~
ucho
Of course it is. AFAIRF Valgrind works by replacing malloc() and free() that
way.

~~~
pmoriarty
I meant: it's not possible to statically link programs on Linux anymore, is
it?

~~~
danellis
Yes, it's possible. Just pass -static to gcc, for example.

------
TheCams
One of the funniest class I had when I was a student was to rewrite malloc and
replace it using LD_PRELOAD then try to run Firefox for example.

